# Shop Smith?



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey guys. I picked up a Shop Smith Mark V set. I was helping a guy move and he didn't have room for it and was going to leave it on the curb. His FIL bought it years ago and he inherited it but never rally used it. Any body have any experience with them. Looks really cool. I haven't had time to clean it up and most of the accessories are in boxes but looking forward to using it. He thought I was going to scrap it and after we were talking and he found out I was into woodworking he told me he also had a 10" craftsman radial arm saw he was getting rid of. He tried to give them to me for helping him, but I still felt bad and ended up giving him a 100 bucks for the pair. He said I was helping him by actually using them. I will have to pay it forward for sure. Thank for any info.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks like you got a multi-purpose shop tool:

Shopsmith Mark V 

Delivers 5 Tool Functions
â€¢ Table Saw â€¢ Lathe
â€¢ Disc Sander â€¢ Drill Press
â€¢ Horizontal Boring Machine 
Conventional AC Motor
1-1/8 hp at 120V
Mechanical Speed Control Dial
700 rpm to 5,200 rpm


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Lucky you...I've always wanted one since I was a kid and saw them in Popular Mechanics magazine!!

I still may get one.


----------



## JeffT72 (Jun 14, 2013)

My dad has one and has had for a very long time. He doesn't use it much now, but used to make plenty of saw dust with it (I was used as free labor to sweep it all up). 

It is a really cool setup with tons of functionality. Add on the accessories and you can do just about anything. 

Amazing that he was going to leave it on the curb.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those are really cool if your limited in space.

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/toolhistory.htm

You can get an idea of the year by the color


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

bill said:


> Those are really cool if your limited in space.
> 
> http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/toolhistory.htm
> 
> You can get an idea of the year by the color


 Awesome link, thank you. Thanks everyone. I'm more excited than ever. I've been wanting a lathe for a long time. I used to love making stuff on my old mans when I was a kid. It's going to have to be somewhat restored but that's half the fun. I will post pics of the project. Yeah I can't believe it either, I don't think he ever used either of them. I also got a mid 40's model delta unisaw that has the biggest 1 h.p. motor I've ever seen, that I picked up on the last day of Pate swapmeet for 100 bucks that I'm planning on restoring as well, but one thing at a time. Thanks again


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I've got a mk5 that is old as dirt, still works good , don't use the table saw part, but the lathe joiner and horiziontal boring part i use all the time as well as using as a metal polisher/buffer

good luck
any questions give me a shout


----------



## BadBob51 (Oct 24, 2013)

I've had a Shopsmith since 1981. They are an excellent machine for small spaces and very versatile. You can get lots of info and help with the restoration and maintenance on the Shopsmith Forum. You can also contact Shopsmith directly. I think you will find they have some of the best support you are going to find anywhere.

Here are a few links you might find useful:

Shopsmith Forum
New Shopsmith Owner Info
Everything Mark 5/V - Technical Info
Shopsmith Academy (Lots of Videos)
Product Manuals
YouTube Videos
 Shopsmith Tool Hunter Blog
 Built With A Shopsmith
 My Pinterest Shopsmith Board
 The Shopsmith User Group Forum (Allows you to sell Shopsmith Tools)
 Shopsmith Users Yahoo
 Shopsmith 10ER Users Yahoo
 eBay Shopsmith Search


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

BadBob51 said:


> I've had a Shopsmith since 1981. They are an excellent machine for small spaces and very versatile. You can get lots of info and help with the restoration and maintenance on the Shopsmith Forum. You can also contact Shopsmith directly. I think you will find they have some of the best support you are going to find anywhere.
> 
> Here are a few links you might find useful:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man. Most informative first post ever.


----------

